# Exercise bike for under £130



## Ryan1uk (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good exercise bike for under £130, might beable to go a little bit more.

Thanks for your time


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ryan1uk said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good exercise bike for under £130, might beable to go a little bit more.
> 
> Thanks for your time


Have you tried ebay mate? I got a bike and cross trainer for £60 and they even dropped it off to me


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Gumtree is usually cheaper than ebay, bllx to buying brand new. Right about now youve either got all the people who are having a summer clear out and that cycling machine for New year weight loss is up for sale. Or you got the people due to go on holiday soon selling theirs off :F


----------

